# Email From Euro Tunnel



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

It goes without saying really !!

Email from Euro Tunnel below :-

As you are traveling during one of our busiest travel periods of the year we wanted to give you some pre-travel advice to ensure your trip with us goes as smoothly as possible.

Folkestone to Calais
Calais to Folkestone
May
4
7
June
1, 2, 3, 14, 15, 22, 23, 29, 30
4, 5, 8, 9, 10, 16, 17, 24
July
6, 7, 13, 14, 15, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29
1, 7, 8, 14, 15, 29
August
2, 3, 4, 9, 10, 11, 16, 17, 18, 23, 24, 31
4, 5, 6, 11, 12, 13, 18, 19, 20, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 31
Arrival and check-in times

We advise you to keep to your booked departure time and do not arrive early or late, during this busy period, as we will not have space to accommodate you. You should therefore plan to check-in at least 30 minutes prior and no more than 2 hours before your booked departure time.

24-hour Customer Information Line

Before setting off on your journey please call our 24 hour pre-recorded Customer Information Line on +44(0)8444 63 00 00 or visit www.eurotunnel.com/latest which will give you the latest travel information for both the Folkestone and Calais Terminals.

We look forward to welcoming you on board Eurotunnel Le Shuttle and wish you a pleasant journey with us.

Yours sincerely,

Jo Willacy 
Commercial Director
Commercial Division - Passenger


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes, they _advise_ things. We had this e mail at Easter. Result : Got on 10 hours early on the way out ( 9.20pm instead of 7.20am next day) , 90 minutes earlier on the way back. They really are ever so helpful if you turn up early. At least that's our experience in plenty of crossings.

We take the risk I suppose, but we've never been turned back.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

The biggest delay by far in our recent trip to France was the queue for UK Passport Control at the French end. Eurotunnel have already expressed alarm that due to the recent cockups at Heathrow Border Agency staff may be diverted from the tunnel.
I got the email from Eurotunnel advising me that my Sunday return date was one of their very busy days. I offered to change my plans and come back 24 hours later, which they had no problem with, if I paid an extra £11. You would think they would pay me in the circumstances :?


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Getting busy at last. Must check the share prices, they were dire :roll: 

Dick


----------

